# Fussy Olive



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

I own a olive who I was told is 2 fussy eater turned her nose up at rats and mice but would happily take a quail so I was doing some thinking I first tried the scent rub didn't work I then got the wing off of the quail n placed it in the rats mouth sneaky little bugger plucked it out of the mouth so I then literally stuffed that rats mouth with the wing so she could not get the wing out but it was out enough for her to smell it







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 23, 2017)

You could always just feed quail or chickens to  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

I was more worried about protein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.snaith (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> I was more worried about protein
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quail is better for them


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

I was told that to but then I got told off a different breeder rat is higher in protein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 23, 2017)

More likely rats are higher in calcium... but feeding a bird diet is fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> I was more worried about protein



I don't know why there seems to be a common conception that quail are somehow inferior compared to rats as food items for snakes. They're both whole bodied animals and are a complete meal with all the nutrients a snake or other reptile could need. Quail are nutritionally similar to rats. The only notable difference is that quail are leaner.


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I don't know why there seems to be a common conception that quail are somehow inferior compared to rats as food items for snakes. They're both whole bodied animals and are a complete meal with all the nutrients a snake or other reptile could need. Quail are nutritionally similar to rats. The only notable difference is that quail are leaner.



I agree 100% never owned a large breed snake like the olive so i just thought higher in protein would be better for her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

And as quail is sometimes hard to source would be good to have her be able to eat both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 23, 2017)

Some snakes simply don't like fur. They prefer feather.
Feeding Quail or chicken is not a problem so long as the food item is appropriately sized. I have had BIG snakes that have fed on a diet of 90% feather for their entire lives with no problems.

Any commercially produced prey item can end up with a higher fat content than its wild counterpart. Lack of excercise, over availability of food, food type etc are all potrntially contributing factors.


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2017)

Rats notoriously have higher fat content than quail or chicken.


----------



## MzJen (May 23, 2017)

My larger Stimson boy is purely on day old chickens, he loves 'em.!!


----------

